

Show HN: Sicksync, a one-way file-system mirror that's incredibly quick - mrskitch
https://github.com/adnexus/sicksync

======
mrskitch
Quick summary of why here: [http://joelgriffith.net/announcing-
sicksync/](http://joelgriffith.net/announcing-sicksync/)

Feel free to submit an issue (obviously)!

